# is this horse worth it



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

sounds alright might want to "try before you buy" though!


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

If you're unconfident (even if it's only sometimes) then I don't think this would be a good horse for you. I don't mean to sound rude, but this is a horse that could easily take advantage of an unconfident, beginner rider. It would be better for you to find a "been there done that" sort of horse that's older (probably around 13 or 14+) and is a school master. You need something you can build confidence on and I do not believe that this is a horse that will do that for you.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I think your statement "i can be a bit unconfident" along with the seller's discription of the horse needing a firm hand and being pushy on the ground make this a bad match. 

You also have to consider that most sellers understate horse's problems in a sale ad.


----------



## BecArabian (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks guys i wasnt sure ether about the unconfidence but ive found another 
horse that sounds much better and its much closer they said its a great pleasure horse or ponyclub/show
its a beautiful chestnut TB that would make a beautiful beg/inter level
thanks again 4 your replys its really helped and strange u r not sounding rude dont worry


----------



## BecArabian (Dec 15, 2010)

do i say bautiful a lot and thanks again 4 your *beautiful* replys LOL


----------



## auntykatherine (Dec 25, 2010)

That email sounded very confusing and contradictory! Glad you found a nice horse for yourself...I've just bought my first and I wouldn't have looked at that one!


----------



## BecArabian (Dec 15, 2010)

the horse in all the photos i have he looks very very calm and has a sweet eye i think he might be better than what she has written it to be
and that other horse has been put way over priced so u never know 
(try before u buy)


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Strange said:


> If you're unconfident (even if it's only sometimes) then I don't think this would be a good horse for you. I don't mean to sound rude, but this is a horse that could easily take advantage of an unconfident, beginner rider. It would be better for you to find a "been there done that" sort of horse that's older (probably around 13 or 14+) and is a school master. You need something you can build confidence on and I do not believe that this is a horse that will do that for you.


Ditto, regardless of the rearing a few spooks will really make everything go down hill fast


----------



## BecArabian (Dec 15, 2010)

yes agreed and i have found another horse lol 
he is a 
15hh gelding quarab 10yr old can jump spin on his back legs.ohh and he is a chestnut he is also ridden by beginer

i love the sound of this horse mind me saying im also learning to jump so it would be nice to get a horse with a bit of education coz the 1 im riding now is an awesome jumper and beginers pony


----------



## breezystar (Jan 20, 2011)

Horses smell fear... lol Like others said, I'd say it's a bad match.

The horse you just mentioned, the 10 year old, sounds better.  Ask about ground manners and all that though. I think you should always try before you buy, if you have that chance.


----------



## BecArabian (Dec 15, 2010)

we r waiting to hear if it is sold fingers cross because he is so beautiful and sweet


----------



## BecArabian (Dec 15, 2010)

I thought i should let everyone know we bought a horse today.....
She's an 11yr 16hh chestnut Tb (she does'nt look like one though because she is stocky).She is soooo sweet and is dead quiet she needs an experienced rider coz she is so strong (i managed to pull her up the other day easily).She hasn't been ridden in 6mnth but i rode her the other day and she was fine.I think the people we brought her off of understated her a bit.She is sooo pretty....


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

Go for it!! Horses can be unpredictable animals but even the youngest most green horses can be a dream to own!! My pony is only 4 y.o. so she is very young and when we take her out she is bombproof!! She is amazing!! Just goes to show that even young unexperienced horses can be great!
But just remember ALWAYS TRY BEFORE YOU BUY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kassyrose (Oct 3, 2010)

If you need a confidence builder, this doesn't sound like the horse for you. Maybe try something a little more 'been there, done that' before you go for something like that  best wishes in your search.


----------



## BecArabian (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi guys she is sooo amazing.i don't think she has to have an experienced rider (way to calm)and she is our best riding horse me and my Dad think.
And we had to poor a hot water thingy down her leg (coz she cut her hoof.) and she didn't flinch.I feel really confident around her


----------



## ILOVEHORSESXXX (Feb 19, 2011)

If you are a bit doutbious, you should go and see the horse in action then ride him yourself. If you feel comfortable then, he is the horse for youxx


----------



## BecArabian (Dec 15, 2010)

We have actully already bought her (1 week ago) and i've road her 2ce i feel very confident on top of her and i am 99.9% sure she is the horse for me.When we went and had a look at her i did'nt ride her but we saw her get lounged.So i am sure xx P.S THANKYOU everyone for all your replys it has helped sooooo much.... PPS she LOL


----------



## JDawesome (Feb 24, 2011)

I think you should see how he rides on the trail and in the ring before you make any definite decisions


----------



## BecArabian (Dec 15, 2010)

like i said we have bought her already and she has been at home for 2 months 
she defenitly is the horse for me........


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

please please please stop typing in txt speak! ty!

congrats on the horse, glad it is working out


----------



## nworkman82 (Jun 18, 2009)

As a beginner, buy the horse that "is" not the horse it could "be." You will have enough on your plate learning and gaining confidence... Trying to teach and guide a horse while you still have so much to learn is a dangerous combo. I am also a newbie horse owner, and you need a horse that has been there and done that, who (in it's own way) will take care of you when you are unsure or at the very least not try to take advantage of a moment of hesitation. He probably is a great horse and has potential... For someone else. Keep looking.


----------



## nworkman82 (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh I just read the post where you found a dead broke TB! Congrats! And Good Luck!


----------



## LucysMyGirl (Apr 10, 2011)

congrats on your purchase


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrats on your new horse, and let us know how you get along with her.


----------

